# The Wolverine hits Blu-ray/DVD on Dec 3rd



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

The year's most action packed blockbuster comes home as The Wolverine debuts its 4 disc Blu-ray Unleashed Extended Edition, 2 disc Blu-ray, DVD and Digital HD on December 3 from Twentieth Century Fox Home Entertainment. Directed by James Mangold (Knight and Day, 3:10 to Yuma, Walk The Line), The Wolverine inspired by the celebrated Marvel comic book arc and featuring Hugh Jackman, in the title role takes the hero to a Japan hr hasn't seen since World War II - and into a shadowy realm of ninjas, mutants, and brand new class of villains. To date the film has topped over $371 million in the worldwide box office becoming the highest grossing film in the franchise internationally.

Jackman returns as The Wolverine and faces his ultimate nemesis in an action-packed, life-or-death battle that takes him to modern-day Japan. Vulnerable for the first time and pushed to his limits, Wolverine confronts not only lethal samurai steel but also his inner struggle against his own immortality; an epic fight that will leave him forever changed.

The Wolverine Blu-ray will allow fans to sync with the Second Screen app where viewers can immerse themselves in the world of The Wolverine, including a synced viewing experience, concept art, and many more cool and interactive bonus materials! The Unleashed Extended Edition will feature an extended cut of the film for the first time ever in the entire X-Men franchise, allowing viewers to go further into the creation of the darker Wolverine and the journey that he undertakes. The Wolverine Unleashed Extended Edition Blu-ray includes 3D Blu-ray, DVD and Digital HD, complete with exclusives that make it the perfect gift for the holidays.

THE WOLVERINE Unleashed Extended Edition - Blu-ray 3D/Blu-ray/DVD/Digital HD
- The Extended, Unrated Cut - the first for the X-Men franchise!
- THE WOLVERINE Unleashed - more violent and hardcore than ever before
- The Path of the Ronin - an immersive feature following the journey of a hero without a past
- Alternate Ending
- Audio Commentary by Director James Mangold (only on the unleashed extended)
- Sync with The Wolverine Second Screen App for an interactive Second Screen experience
- Theatrical Trailer

THE WOLVERINE Blu-ray
- The Wolverine - Theatrical Version with special features:
- Alternate Ending
- X-Men: Days of Future Past Set Tour
- The Path of the Ronin - an immersive feature following the journey of a hero without a past
- Sync with The Wolverine Second Screen App for an interactive Second Screen experience
- Theatrical Trailer

THE WOLVERINE DVD
- THE WOLVERINE - Theatrical Cut
- Inspiration - A Ronin's Journey


----------



## f0zz (Dec 1, 2011)

I'm not sure if this will be a rent or buy for me. I watched it in Theaters and liked it (mostly). But it still didn't give me what I really wanted to see. Wolverine seemed to be more of a pawn in this film rather than a real stand alone character who makes their own decisions. And the main bad guy didn't do much for me in the end.

Maybe Santa will put it in my stocking seeing as this is a December release?


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

f0zz said:


> I'm not sure if this will be a rent or buy for me. I watched it in Theaters and liked it (mostly). But it still didn't give me what I really wanted to see. Wolverine seemed to be more of a pawn in this film rather than a real stand alone character who makes their own decisions. And the main bad guy didn't do much for me in the end.
> 
> Maybe Santa will put it in my stocking seeing as this is a December release?


yeah, it was an interesting film. it felt really unique in the series. MUCH different than Wolverine: Origins thankfully.


----------

